# Sony Vegas "Low Memory"



## OmfgBBQ95 (Jul 11, 2010)

I recently tried the trial version of Sony Vegas Movie Studio HD Platinum 10. I liked it a lot. So, I bought the full version of Vegas. I've had it for about 5 days now, and I've finished editing my first video. When I try to render my video, it either continues rendering for 5 minutes and stops, or stops right away, and says:

"The system is low on memory. You may be able to reduce memory usage my closing other applications."

I'm barley using any memory before I render, and then when I when I start rendering, my CPU Usage jumps up to 90+ %. Why is this? I was able to render videos with the trial version of Sony Vegas Movie Sutdio HD Platinum 10 with no problems at all. What could be the issue here?

I'm running Windows 7 64-bit. I have a quad core processor and 4 GB of ram. Shouldn't these specs be good enough to render 720p HD videos?

Please, I really need some help to fix this issue.

Thank you.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi - welcome to TSF :grin:

Did you purchase the same version as the trial?

Did you check the system requirements on the Vegas website? is your system adequate according to those?

Video files, especially HD files, are quite large file size and will take most of your memory and CPU processing power to render/edit.

How long is the video you are trying to work with - in minutes?

Are there many effects, transitions etc involved?

It is quite normal to have the CPU usage at 90% and more at times while working with video - it is also normal for it to take up most of your sytem's memory. To that end you should NOT be running any other apps while working with video - no iTunes, MSN etc especially - some people find they have to disable/turn off their anti-virus software as well as they are also CPU/RAM hogs.


----------



## OmfgBBQ95 (Jul 11, 2010)

I purchased the same version as the trial. Sony Vegas Movie Studio HD Platinum 10.

I've checked the requirements and it looks like my system should be able to handle HD Rendering. The website recommended you should have 2 GB RAM to make HD videos.

The video I'm trying to make is four minutes long. It's a Halo 3 Machinima. I've already made gameplay commentaries with the trial version that was well over 10 minutes long.

There's not really many effects. Just a few titles for the intro and stuff. I do however, have quite a bit of music and audio placed in the video.

Do you think that Sony Vegas may need an update or something? Maybe the trial version was the most up-do-date version? It just seems odd that the trial version would give me no errors, while the full version did.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

"Do you think that Sony Vegas may need an update or something?" - mostly software has the "look for updates" setting as the default so should update itself - wouldn't hurt to try though.

"I do however, have quite a bit of music and audio placed in the video." - generally speaking audio files are quite small - especially compared to video - so shouldn't affect it too much unless the project file size was just nudging the limit of your system and these have pushed it over what your system can handle easily. You could try taking the audio out and just see if it will render without it - a couple of things here: 
1) you could do this then if it renders OK add the audio in a new project
2) sometimes if you have a slightly corrupted audio (or video) file it can throw editing software into panic mode - try replacing the audio tracks you have used.

Does this problem occur every time you try to work with this project?

Have you tried re-installing Vegas? - you won't lose any projects - they are stored separately.


----------



## OmfgBBQ95 (Jul 11, 2010)

The problem does occur everytime I try to work with the project.

Reinstalling Vegas? Aw, man. I guess I may have to.


----------



## Tommo1975 (Dec 1, 2010)

_I've found solution changing some settings about Memory ... just check in other forum._

*More over I have an urgent question ... I've just finished editing my video ... in whic format I should render it? In otehr words, on Internet you can find movies of 2Gb in .avi format with high resolution ... but if I set up "avi" Vegas Sony 10 start to create a file of 110 Gb!!!!!*
*Any ideas..???? *


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Use an mp4 container with the H.264 codec - I don't use Vegas (I have Premiere Pro CS4) but would be reasonably sure there would be either an H.264 or an mp4 preset in the export settings menu. If not take a look here - these are settings for upload to Vimeo at 1280x720 and here is a tutorial for using Vegas for this.
These settings give you reasonably high quality with smaller file size. You may need to darken and increase the saturation slightly before encoding as sometimes using this combo makes for lighter, slightly desaturated end product.


----------

